# Reasonable Paperwhite cases on eBay. Auto on/off feature.



## Tabatha

Found a couple cases from postings on Mobileread forums the other day. Both have great reviews.

Same as the Amazon case, without the metal closure for $12.90 + $2.90 S/H

http://www.ebay.com/itm/251181541881?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

This one has tab closure, ships from USA, $14.95 free s/h.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/LEATHER-HARD-COVER-CASE-FOR-AMAZON-KINDLE-PAPERWHITE-FAST-SHIPPING-/160927922708?pt=PDA_Accessories&var=&hash=item25780d3a14

This one has the metal closure like the Amazon case and is $2 more:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/THINNEST-LIGHTEST-CASE-COVER-LEATHER-for-KINDLE-PAPERWHITE-SCREEN-PROTECTOR-/350662344844?pt=US_Tablet_eReader_Accessory_Bundles&hash=item51a51ac08c

Another tip from the Mobileread forums, they use an exacto knife to trim the lip on the bottom inside corner of the shell which makes it really easy to remove kindle. Plan to do this with the Amazon ones I have.


----------



## booklover888

I'm waiting on delivery of one from the first link. Here's hoping I can get my Amazon cover off, to try the new one.


----------



## Tabatha

Received my Lt Blue today, and must say, it is smaller and less weight than the Amazon Cover and I love it. Colorwise, it is more a light turquoise than a lt blue, and matches my Decalgirl Moon Fairy perfectly. Took about 12 days to get here. Would definetly order another color.


----------



## rlkubi

I have a dumb question but how did you designate the light blue color?


----------



## booklover888

You have to send the guy a message after you buy it. I did, and he responded right away to confirm. I love my light brown cover!


----------



## Tabatha

rlkubi said:


> I have a dumb question but how did you designate the light blue color?


Seller calles it Sky Blue, but you pick color choice either sending an email to seller, or when using paypal, before paying at top of post is add a message, type message in box, click add at bottom and then pay when you get to the pay & confirm page.


----------



## rlkubi

Tabitha, I received my case today and love the color.  One question though.....the case doesn't close with the magnet.  Does yours?


----------



## KimberlyinMN

rlkubi said:


> Tabitha, I received my case today and love the color. One question though.....the case doesn't close with the magnet. Does yours?


The video at the bottom of the auction supports what you are saying... the cover doesn't seem to have a separate magnet to keep it closed. It must just have enough of a magnet to make the auto on/off work.


----------



## rlkubi

That part is irritating although I love it otherwise.  I wish Amazon would do colored covers!


----------



## KimberlyinMN

rlkubi said:


> That part is irritating although I love it otherwise. I wish Amazon would do colored covers!


Amazon has colored Paperwhite covers.


----------



## Tabatha

rlkubi said:


> That part is irritating although I love it otherwise. I wish Amazon would do colored covers!


As Kimberly stated, Amazon does have colored covers. They are heavier, larger, and do have that clip type closure in the center of front, but also cost twice as much as these. I LOVE mine, and don't have a problem with it not closing. You could always use a ponytail holder to keep it closed, and leave it on the spine when reading. I do have the Amazon Purple that I purchased using the 40% off, but like this one way better.

I have also just posted a nice slipcase from the same vendor which arrived today. It fits this PW w/cover just fine to take with you in safety. Also has pocket for cord/charger.


----------



## KimberlyinMN

Yeah, I only paid around $20 for the two Amazon PW covers (fuchsia and purple), so I can't complain about the price. I had a problem with the lighted K4 cover and they gave me a promotional credit to replace it. Apparently they put it on the wrong cover selection.


----------



## spotsmom

Looks like this seller has come up with the same thing but the case stays closed.  Title on eBay is:
THINNEST & LIGHTEST CASE COVER LEATHER for KINDLE PAPERWHITE +SCREEN PROTECTOR

$2 more.  Thanks for the tip on this case!!


----------



## mistyd107

REALLY interested in the red I'm trying to figure out if the tab closure is magnetic. can anyone tell?


----------



## Tabatha

spotsmom said:


> Looks like this seller has come up with the same thing but the case stays closed. Title on eBay is:
> THINNEST & LIGHTEST CASE COVER LEATHER for KINDLE PAPERWHITE +SCREEN PROTECTOR
> 
> $2 more. Thanks for the tip on this case!!


http://www.ebay.com/itm/THINNEST-LIGHTEST-CASE-COVER-LEATHER-for-KINDLE-PAPERWHITE-SCREEN-PROTECTOR-/350662344844?pt=US_Tablet_eReader_Accessory_Bundles&hash=item51a51ac08c

Also added link to first post for this new one.


----------



## mistyd107

Stupid ? and I apologize but I'm not that familiar with ebay.  Can I send a note in regards to the color selection without having an ebay account


----------



## Tabatha

Several ways to contact seller. Click on sellers name to get to the feedback, top right will show "contact seller". At bottom page, there is an "ask seller a question". If paying with paypal, at top near item name is an "Add message to seller" make sure to click add message at bottom of message box so it will add message to payment.


----------



## KimberlyinMN

I think you do need an eBay account in order to contact the seller.


----------



## spotsmom

I think you need an eBay account as well, because the response will go through eBay.  someone earlier on this thread laid out how to order your specific color when you pay.  And yes, I think that's a magnet on the one I posted, as the listing says the cover stays closed.


----------



## SilverMaple

I bought the first one, and it's a nice cover for the price.  My PW will be staying here at home most of the time, as my K3 in the Oberon cover is the one that lives in my purse and goes everywhere with me.  I got the cover in 11 days, and did a 'contact the seller' after I had ordered to specify which color I wanted.  No problems, and they were easy to deal with.


----------



## spotsmom

I was thinking about buying the eBay case until a MobileReads thread recommended this one from Amazon.  Sorry, I used to know how to put in a link... 

Anyone have any experience?  I see that someone has started a thread about the Moko one, but no responses yet.  If it's a good alternative, might alleviate my fear of ordering from Hong Kong.

MoKo(TM) Cover Case for Amazon Kindle Paperwhite (6" High Resolution Display with Built-in Light), BLACK (with Auto Sleep/Wake)--Li​fetime Warranty


----------



## Tabatha

The Moko case appears to be a slide in frame which covers the frame of the Kindle, not a snap-in case like the Amazon and this Ultra slim case, which I prefer nothing covering the front of my Kindle. 

Also, ordering from this company fron HK was a great experience, as it only took 11 days to get it, which is pretty quick in my estimation.


----------



## spotsmom

Tabatha said:


> Also, ordering from this company fron HK was a great experience, as it only took 11 days to get it, which is pretty quick in my estimation.


Wow, that is quick! And yes, I want the snap-in kind. Thanks for pointing that difference out. I rec'd the spendy Amazon one today but it had a big scratch on the cover so back it goes. Didn't care for it much anyway- expected better for that price!


----------



## booklover888

spotsmom said:


> Looks like this seller has come up with the same thing but the case stays closed. Title on eBay is:
> THINNEST & LIGHTEST CASE COVER LEATHER for KINDLE PAPERWHITE +SCREEN PROTECTOR
> 
> $2 more. Thanks for the tip on this case!!


I ordered one, I hope it will be here this week. I will report my comparisons here when it arrives.


----------



## booklover888

I received this case today,

_This one has the metal closure like the Amazon case and is $2 more:_

http://www.ebay.com/itm/THINNEST-LIGHTEST-CASE-COVER-LEATHER-for-KINDLE-PAPERWHITE-SCREEN-PROTECTOR-/350662344844?pt=US_Tablet_eReader_Accessory_Bundles&hash=item51a51ac08c

Not sure, but I think I like the one just like this but without the metal closure tab better.

Some points-
the inside metal tab (next to the front of the Kindle when cover is open) is actually RAISED. It sticks out from the edge a little, as can be seen in the seller's photos, but I never thought it would actually stick up. It doesn't really bother me, as it is a convenient place to rest my thumb. It is about 1/16" inch.

the long metal clip attached to the front of the cover is very shiny. When folded behind for reading, the shine is bothersome. I'm going to have to dig up some electrical tape and cover it.

when closed, the long edge of the top does extend about an 1/16" inch over the bottom long edge. The hinge also seems a little looser, or flimsier, than the other one they make.

I have noticed that perhaps the auto wake/sleep feature does not work quite as well, but it may be too early for me to tell that conclusively.


----------



## spotsmom

Thanks!  I'm going to order the one without the magnetic closure in that light brown you love.


----------



## morrisblue

Are these Paper white cases worth ? One of my friends just bought it from Ebay and gave me negative feedback about this one.May be we should try some other stuff like this one.Can anyone suggest in here ?


----------



## alicepattinson

Thank you for sharing @Tabatha
Will be getting one case tomorrow. Also got an Anti-Glare skin at MiniSuit $7 for 3 packs already. Free shipping and 2 months warranty. yay! 

Here's the link: http://www.minisuit.com/p-273-3-pack-anti-glare-screen-protector-for-amazon-kindle-5-4-3-touch-paperwhite.aspx


----------



## KimberlyinMN

alicepattinson said:


> Thank you for sharing @Tabatha
> Will be getting one case tomorrow. Also got an Anti-Glare skin at MiniSuit $7 for 3 packs already. Free shipping and 2 months warranty. yay!
> 
> Here's the link: http://www.minisuit.com/p-273-3-pack-anti-glare-screen-protector-for-amazon-kindle-5-4-3-touch-paperwhite.aspx


Great price! Use coupon code PSTHLDTWT12 to save 15%.


----------



## spotsmom

Got my case from Hong Kong today and I was really impressed with it.  Has a slight odor, but I think I'll put it in the cold garage overnight and see if it helps.  Now if I can survive carving out those left corners without killing myself.

Glad to see that it fits well over a skin, as I've been waiting to order mine until the case arrived.


----------



## klopus

I'm sorry if I missed it but anybody tried "August" case titled "*LEATHER HARD COVER CASE FOR AMAZON KINDLE PAPERWHITE + FAST SHIPPING*" (http://www.ebay.com/itm/LEATHER-HARD-COVER-CASE-FOR-AMAZON-KINDLE-PAPERWHITE-FAST-SHIPPING-/160927922708?pt=PDA_Accessories&var=&hash=item25780d3a14)?

How is it in terms of quality, fit, size and weight?

I also wonder if it has the magnetic closing since I don't see from listing photos how does a flap locks?

Which one would you say is better - this "August" case or the "*THINNEST & LIGHTEST CASE COVER LEATHER*" from Hong Kong which seems to be the darling here?

Thanks!


----------



## spotsmom

I must say that after owning the "darling of Hong Kong" for several weeks that I am beginning to be a bit concerned about it.  The cover appears warped.  Sometimes I'm not even sure if the thing turns off when closed, although when I open the cover I am taken to where I left off in my book.  I admit that I do wrap the cover around the back while reading, so perhaps that is causing the problem.  Anyone else have this issue?

I did NOT have to carve out the corners, and my husband was able to get it in and out with minimal problems.


----------



## Perran

Another Paperwhite cover with automatic on/off is the Moko Slim, sold at Amazon. I have the Hong Kong cover, which I do like, but I prefer the Moko, which is not as thin but is very nice to the touch and has strong magnets. It comes in many colors, and the price, which goes up and down for some reason, was 6.99 a day or two ago.

I found that the Hong Kong cover had weak magnets, and I would have to remember to lay it upside down to keep it properly closed. The Moko works perfectly, and I've had no problem using it with the cover folded back.


----------



## LKeenan

Perran said:


> Another Paperwhite cover with automatic on/off is the Moko Slim, sold at Amazon. I have the Hong Kong cover, which I do like, but I prefer the Moko, which is not as thin but is very nice to the touch and has strong magnets. It comes in many colors, and the price, which goes up and down for some reason, was 6.99 a day or two ago.
> 
> I found that the Hong Kong cover had weak magnets, and I would have to remember to lay it upside down to keep it properly closed. The Moko works perfectly, and I've had no problem using it with the cover folded back.


hi. I'm trying to choose btwn the Moko and one of these hard covers. I had a regular kindle (which i just sold so i can get a PW) and it had a cheapo cover similar in size to the Moko, i found it much easier to hold because of the extra thickness, without a cover on the kindle my hands would cramp, do you think i'm better off getting the moko vs. the amz knockoffs since it's thicker? or is the thickness dif pretty negligible.


----------



## LKeenan

Received my direct knockoff PW cover from AlibabaExpress. love it. The only problem is now i want one in 3 other colors. (blue, pink and orange). Arrrgh!

It's 4.4 oz (a tad lighter than the original which is 5.6 ounces, and it was really important to me it be lighter. Although one reviewer of the real deal on amz says the weight is 4.7 for the real one even tho amz has it list at 5.6, whatever.). But for some reason with my PW in it it does feel substantially heavier than when my PW is in it's 3.4oz case even though it's only 1 ounce. Really weird. And actually does make 1 handed reading not so great. what up.

But it's super cute, they don't have the hetch marks (the main reason i like the cover) *exactly* like the original, but very very very close. It stays closed in every position unless there's anything moving the edge of the cover. Auto awake works flawlessly and doesn't go to sleep when i bend back the cover.

Only $14! (now down to $13) I might treat myself to the pink, orange and blue after i see if i end up liking this one.
big thumbs up. : )

[edit to add product link: http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Kindle-paperwhite-leather-case-slim-smart-cover-case-for-Amazon-kindle-paperwhite-Wholesale-1pcs-lot-Free/782598079.html]


----------



## Tabatha

LKeenan said:


> Received my direct knockoff PW cover from AlibabaExpress. love it. The only problem is now i want one in 3 other colors. (blue, pink and orange). Arrrgh!
> 
> Only $14! (now down to $13) I might treat myself to the pink, orange and blue after i see if i end up liking this one.
> big thumbs up. : )


Since this original post is a bit old, a new link for the case you purchased may be helpful to newer users.
Found this at aliexpress and priced now at $8.88 free shipping. The light blue is more of a Teal.

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Amazon-kindle-paperwhite-case-Popular-PU-leather-pouch-for-kindle-paperwhite-retail-and-wholesale-free-shipping/677261330.html


----------



## LKeenan

Tabatha said:


> Since this original post is a bit old, a new link for the case you purchased may be helpful to newer users.
> Found this at aliexpress and priced now at $8.88 free shipping. The light blue is more of a Teal.
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Amazon-kindle-paperwhite-case-Popular-PU-leather-pouch-for-kindle-paperwhite-retail-and-wholesale-free-shipping/677261330.html


Ah, ok, i'll edit my first post. Mine's this one, it aims to be just like the official original with the hard hetchmarked leather.
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Kindle-paperwhite-leather-case-slim-smart-cover-case-for-Amazon-kindle-paperwhite-Wholesale-1pcs-lot-Free/782598079.html


----------



## Mandy

I'm guessing these are knock-off imitations, but they look pretty similar to the official Amazon covers. Anyone bought one? Do they fit well? Any complaints?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/181148433703?var=480240621207&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I think there is a thread on these already.

Checking...

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I think this is a different store, but the covers are similar; I'm going to merge the two threads, thanks for understanding.

Betsy


----------



## Mandy

Not a problem, Betsy; thank you! I went ahead and ordered one so we'll soon see how the quality measures up. I was gonna order one from the store listed in this thread, but they seem to have a lot of packages get stuck in customs, so I just ordered the same case from eBay.


----------



## LKeenan

Mandy said:


> I'm guessing these are knock-off imitations, but they look pretty similar to the official Amazon covers. Anyone bought one? Do they fit well? Any complaints?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/181148433703?var=480240621207&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


someone in this thread i believe, on the first page. and a number of people on this link as well. 
http://www.mobileread.com/forums/showthread.php?t=197726


----------



## Mandy

UPDATE: I ordered one of the knock-off covers from China on eBay, this exact one, same seller: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Sky-blue-OEM-Leather-Case-Cover-For-Amazon-Kindle-Paperwhite-Tablet-Wake-Sleep-/200918140298?pt=US_Tablet_eReader_Cases_Covers_Keyboard_Folios&hash=item2ec7a7858a

Paid 6/2, arrived 6/13. Excellent quality cover, nothing about it screams "knock-off". No strong chemical odors, the sky blue color is true to the pictures shown on eBay. The word "kindle" is clearly etched on the front of the cover (it looks a little blurry and low quality in the pics, but looks professional quality in person) and on the inside of the cover. Very slight texture and slight marbleized look. Inside of the cover is a pleasant suede-like feeling microfiber, not rough and scratchy at all. Sleep/wake feature works perfect. Adds a small bit of weight to the Kindle, but I'll take it knowing my PW is well protected. The plastic edges that surround the bezel are black, unlike the Amazon covers, and eliminates any distracting color near the screen.

The only potential issue worth noting is, as other reviewers have stated, the PW fits easily but very snugly into the case. It wasn't as difficult to remove as I had anticipated from the reviews. I just held the case against my chest and applied pressure to one bottom corner and it popped out without extra effort. Some shave a slight bit out of the bottom corner to make removal easier, but I don't think it will be neccessary in my case.

I didn't want to pay $40 for an official cover, but I was apprehensive about buying a China-made knock-off. my fears were unfounded - it is well worth the $11 I paid!


----------



## NitroStitch

Mandy said:


> UPDATE: I ordered one of the knock-off covers from China on eBay, this exact one, same seller: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Sky-blue-OEM-Leather-Case-Cover-For-Amazon-Kindle-Paperwhite-Tablet-Wake-Sleep-/200918140298?pt=US_Tablet_eReader_Cases_Covers_Keyboard_Folios&hash=item2ec7a7858a
> 
> Paid 6/2, arrived 6/13. Excellent quality cover, nothing about it screams "knock-off". No strong chemical odors, the sky blue color is true to the pictures shown on eBay. The word "kindle" is clearly etched on the front of the cover (it looks a little blurry and low quality in the pics, but looks professional quality in person) and on the inside of the cover. Very slight texture and slight marbleized look. Inside of the cover is a pleasant suede-like feeling microfiber, not rough and scratchy at all. Sleep/wake feature works perfect. Adds a small bit of weight to the Kindle, but I'll take it knowing my PW is well protected. The plastic edges that surround the bezel are black, unlike the Amazon covers, and eliminates any distracting color near the screen.
> 
> The only potential issue worth noting is, as other reviewers have stated, the PW fits easily but very snugly into the case. It wasn't as difficult to remove as I had anticipated from the reviews. I just held the case against my chest and applied pressure to one bottom corner and it popped out without extra effort. Some shave a slight bit out of the bottom corner to make removal easier, but I don't think it will be neccessary in my case.
> 
> I didn't want to pay $40 for an official cover, but I was apprehensive about buying a China-made knock-off. my fears were unfounded - it is well worth the $11 I paid!


Thanks to everyone for the advice and experiences on this thread. I've ordered one of these knock-off covers for the Paperwhite I finally just ordered.  I knew I could come here for great advice on the pros and cons of various covers.


----------



## KimberlyinMN

I think the most appealing part about the knock-off, after the price of course, is that there isn't a metal piece on the side of the cover. When I'm reading at night in a super dark room, the metal piece kind of "glows" or reflects the light a little and it tricks my eyes into thinking there's a light on in the hallway -- that the glowing metal piece is light shining in the doorway instead of on the edge of the case.  

I may have to get one of these covers.. even though I have a fuchsia and a purple Amazon cover.


----------



## Mandy

The knock-off I bought was well worth the cheap investment of $11. Almost two months later and it's in pristine condition. Unless a person is very familiar with Amazon's PW covers, there's no way they could tell mine is a knock-off.



KimberlyinMN said:


> I think the most appealing part about the knock-off, after the price of course, is that there isn't a metal piece on the side of the cover. When I'm reading at night in a super dark room, the metal piece kind of "glows" or reflects the light a little and it tricks my eyes into thinking there's a light on in the hallway -- that the glowing metal piece is light shining in the doorway instead of on the edge of the case.


I'm glad I went with the version that didn't have the metal piece then! There was just something about the knock-off with the metal piece that I didn't like.


----------



## Mandy

NitroStitch said:


> Thanks to everyone for the advice and experiences on this thread. I've ordered one of these knock-off covers for the Paperwhite I finally just ordered.  I knew I could come here for great advice on the pros and cons of various covers.


Let us know what you think!


----------



## jlee745

Does any of these cases have a place to slide your hand in like the Oberon cases.


----------



## Mandy

jlee745 said:


> Does any of these cases have a place to slide your hand in like the Oberon cases.


Not the covers I've seen. But my cover is comfortable to hold, especially with the suede-like fabric on the inside of the cover.


----------



## NitroStitch

Mandy said:


> Let us know what you think!


I'm really loving the knockoff case! It adds almost no bulk or weight to the Kindle Paperwhite, and the protection and sleep/wake feature works really well.


----------



## Patricia

I ordered the knock-off cover for my new paperwhite based on the reviews here.


----------



## jlee745

Me Tooooo! I ordered the beautiful sky blue! Cant wait till Oct.


----------



## Patricia

Sky blue for me, too!  I was hoping that Amazon would come out with more colors.  So this is perfect and the price is right.


----------



## NitroStitch

The sky blue is really pretty! It's the one I got, and I love it.


----------



## PaulaIL

I got the Sky Blue also, without the magnetic closer.  The wake/sleep feature work great.  Love the color, a soft turquoise. My new Paperwhite fits nicely in it.  It was sure worth the price. It adds very little weight to the reader.  

I also ordered a bright pink different case from another vendor in ebay that is more textured. It won't come for another 10 days or so. This one came in 12 days, pretty good for China post.  Both of them together cost half of what the Amazon case goes for.  I will live with these for awhile, and see how they endure.

Thanks for the suggestions for the Sky Blue one...good decision!


----------



## PaulaIL

Can someone describe how to get one of the knockoff cases (similar to the Amazon case) for Paperwhite 2nd generation....off the device?  

I bought one from Hong Kong...really love it. It went on very easily, but I can't figure out how to get it off without scratching or doing something wrong to the Paperwhite.  I bought a knockoff case from another vendor too, from Hong Kong, that I would like to try on it to see which one I like best.

I know someone said with the Amazon case you can use an exacto knife and trim one of the edges. I don't know if I can do that with the PW in the case already.

Do I start with one corner, the bottom or top? Or what?  Please help with the process. Thanks. I am sure others are wondering too.

The one I am talking about is from ebay, the Sky Blue one that others are talking about also. It has smooth 'leather'. The new one is textured faux leather pink from another vendor.


----------



## Tabatha

It was someone on the  MB forum that suggested trimming one corner off the case (knockoff case) before loading Kindle. Here someone suggested to slide a credit card in to help lift it from the bottom corner. I started at the bottom outside corner, then went to top corner. Once removed, I shaved a bit off the overlip on the inside bottom corner. These cases are a tight fit, so best to make sure you don't want to keep removing it. That's why I like the TPU back cover best.


----------



## PaulaIL

Thank you Tabitha! That worked great! Used a credit card to work it on the corners to get the PW out, then used an exacto knife to pare down a little of an inside corner.  The second knockoff case I got, I tried it...and don't like it as much. It doesn't do the auto off/on sleep function as well as the Sky Blue one.  So now my PW is back safely in the case I started with. I agree with you, wouldn't want to take it out anymore unless I have to for some reason. If I need another case I will try the Amazon case.

Thanks again!


----------

